# 12' Sea Nymph Makeover



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello, first post here. I started this build after looking for a small boat me and my son could fish out of. Wanted something small i could throw in the back of the truck. well I found a boat but then decided to make it a little more usable and next thing i know its no longer an easy throw in the back of the truck deal anymore. actually i probably would have started with something a little bigger had i known i was going to put this amount of work into it. 

The boat i found was sold to me from an older man that had bought the boat new in michigan in 1978. he bought it and a 1978 johnson 9.9. i especially liked this boat after looking at several others because it was really wide in comparison. ive had flat bottoms too but i really like the way this vhull rides in open water and it sits high in the water. 

we used it a bit and i wanted to add some lights, trolling motor etc so i started looking for a motor with a charging system. came across a honda motor in like new condition that i bought for a song. not long after winter was here and the build began. heres some pictures from the for sale ad when i bought it.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

i found and bought a ski doo trailer and got it home. the trailer i thought was going to be too short (and probably is) but i was able to move the axle back and the crank tower forward a good bit since these pics and it works a lot better now.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

i took this pic so i could get a "plan view" of the boat so i could draw it in ACAD and figure how i wanted to lay it out


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

adding supports and making deck template


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

frame and upper deck for trolling motor


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

live well, battery box and electrical/plumbing box.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

i was concerned after laying all of the decking weight in the boat of how it was floating in the water so i made several trips to the water to make sure i wasnt wasting my time on something that wasnt going to work or be practical. but i kept on because it still floats like an empty beer can and the heavy 4 stroke still gets it on plane with me and my 11 year old son. actually didnt lose but 3 mph top end speed (not that speed was concern) but i was worried about it still planing out ok .


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

i used a series of valves to fill, aerate and pump old water out of the livewell. i still need a timer tho. sorry pics are backwards


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

trolling motor install


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

finishing up wiring


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

nav lights and fish finder


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

transom and jack plate. prob didnt need the jack plate but it makes the side imaging on the sonar work better getting the motor out of the way. made boat perform alot better as well


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

still have to finish flooring, make dry boxes in the deck and find some seats. almost ready!


----------



## DaleH (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow ... sure puts the retrofit of my 12' ark waaaaaay down the list ... IMPRESSIVE work and looks well planned and executed!

But now that you got her done ...


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 17, 2018)

lol i was standing there last night looking at it and wondered what the hell i was thinking doing all that to a 12 ft boat. honestly i thought the casting deck was useless but i am 200lbs and surprisingly enough can walk all around. ill hafta get a video or you wouldnt believe it 

but your right. maybe ill get enough brownie points for giving this boat to my sons and she will give the go on a bigger boat haha


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow this is a cool build. Great job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasdgs (Apr 17, 2018)

I appreciate you sharing. Have you tested that live well plumbing set up? Do you have a rough estimate of the cost on all the components for the plumbing?


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 17, 2018)

Looks great. I like the idea of fusing the benches. Did you use any vertical supports? Reason i asked, looks heavy duty with the aluminum you used. Looks great, and glad your motor still does it.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 18, 2018)

thanks guys for the kind words, first boat ive done like this and my son and i had fun working on it.



thomasdgs said:


> I appreciate you sharing. Have you tested that live well plumbing set up? Do you have a rough estimate of the cost on all the components for the plumbing?



the live well works good. if anything else i prob could have used a smaller pump. when it aereates its kinda loud. next time im out ill get some video of it. cost wise i cant remember. it wasnt much for the pvc valves and hose and the pump was bought on the cheap as it was an open box return. the livewell itself was kinda pricey tho. 



ncfishin said:


> Looks great. I like the idea of fusing the benches. Did you use any vertical supports? Reason i asked, looks heavy duty with the aluminum you used. Looks great, and glad your motor still does it.



i did not use vertical supports.... yet. the aluminum channel was heavy and i did test it with laying a peice of 2x across the 3 braces to see if i could bounce and flex them but i couldnt. so i decided to hold off. and i used 3/4" plywood as well. so we'll see. my 11 yr old will be spending most of the time up there anyway. only thing i was concerned with it the rivets eventually possibly working themself loose. i may go back and tig around the support clips. only time i think not having vertical support will be a problem maybe is if an adult is sitting in the seat up front. but two of the six holes in the pedestal flange is bolted thru the aluminum channel and has the plywood sandwhiched between. prob wouldnt hurt to add a vertical support under the pedestal tho n play it safe 

thanks again guys!


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dang nice. For starting out with a plane Jane idea, you sure went all out.
Couldn't tell for sure, but with that small trailer, make sure your bunks are all the way back to the transom to support that motor.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 20, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Dang nice. For starting out with a plane Jane idea, you sure went all out.
> Couldn't tell for sure, but with that small trailer, make sure your bunks are all the way back to the transom to support that motor.



thanks. and thanks for the heads up on the trailer. i need to cut longer bunks and adjust them out and down some. trying to decide on trailers. i have a 14ft 1955 duracraft boat that i have for sale on a more suited or better sized wesco trailer that id like to use but it needs alot of work.


----------



## eshaw (Apr 20, 2018)

I'd try to find an alternative to that plastic through hull fitting because sure as the world having it exposed like that some way it will get snapped and you'll be in a world of hurt. Make a shield or something to protect it. Hate to see all your hard work go down.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 20, 2018)

you have great taste in boats. Mines a 1986, also, from Michigan.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 20, 2018)

samuelh1987 said:


> you have great taste in boats. Mines a 1986, also, from Michigan.



haha thats the one my man!! i wouldnt have spent the time or money on this boat if i didnt like this boat so much


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 20, 2018)

eshaw said:


> I'd try to find an alternative to that plastic through hull fitting because sure as the world having it exposed like that some way it will get snapped and you'll be in a world of hurt. Make a shield or something to protect it. Hate to see all your hard work go down.



i have been thinking the same thing probably wouldnt take nothing more than gettin stepped on either. hopefully nothing comes up this weekend i plan to work on it some. thanks for the concern


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 20, 2018)

I've had this Sea Nymph 12R, 1436 Alumacraft, 1232 Alumacraft, and a 1448 Richline V over the last few years and the 12R is by far my favorite. It does fantastic on a choppy windswept lake or windy river. High capacity for a 12 footer, rated for a 15hp (using a 18hp Evinrude currently and it flies!), roomy enough for 2 and easily manageable by yourself. It is about perfect, especially with your mods.


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 20, 2018)

samuelh1987 said:


> I've had this Sea Nymph 12R, 1436 Alumacraft, 1232 Alumacraft, and a 1448 Richline V over the last few years and the 12R is by far my favorite. It does fantastic on a choppy windswept lake or windy river. High capacity for a 12 footer, rated for a 15hp (using a 18hp Evinrude currently and it flies!), roomy enough for 2 and easily manageable by yourself. It is about perfect, especially with your mods.



Haha dang I bet thts a fun ride for sure! Mine is topping out at 19 with my 80lb son up front. The motor is a short shaft but it was a bit low still in water. Dragging to the point water was spraying back into boat. Transom riser moved it up 2" so it may break 20 now haha. Not tht i really care but i shouldnt get wet now. I mainly put the riser on to get the motor back a bit so it wouldnt interfere with transducer. But yea this boat just works. Another thing i like is in choppy water i cant feel the floor giving away like i could with my other boats. Its solid


----------



## hotrod5337 (Apr 20, 2018)

I like the way your rear bench is made. Did you do that?

Your pic reminded me to get a fire extinguisher too.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 20, 2018)

hotrod5337 said:


> I like the way your rear bench is made. Did you do that?
> 
> Your pic reminded me to get a fire extinguisher too.



Some states do not require a fire ext. if you have an open vented system and/or a non fixed fuel tank.
If you are adding for another reason, that is different.


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 21, 2018)

It was done by the previous owner. It drove me crazy, lol. I've removed the rear bench for now and have a 2X12 in it's place until I come up with a better solution. The way it's cut rubs your legs something awful when using the tiller. I tried cleaning up the cuts and removing the lip off the back but it made it lose Integrity.


----------

